# cornwall pics



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

just had a few days down in cornwall and thought i would post a few pics i took on my phone:thumb:









































































hope you like:thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Cornwall is such a beautiful place and captured well on your phone there buddy :thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Good work mate. Nice part of the country down here


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

find new little places to visit everytime i go, starting to luv the place:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Is that Doc Martins house?...


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

neilos said:


> Is that Doc Martins house?...


it is, in port isaac or should that be port wen?:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Cornwall is a loverly place. Mevagissey is one of my favourite spots.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks fantastic. Would love to go there one day.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

neilos said:


> Cornwall is a loverly place. Mevagissey is one of my favourite spots.


just had alook on google earth to see where you mean, thats another one to have a look at, cheers:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

It's a loverly place. Has both an inner, and outer harbour too.


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice pictures, i live on Pentire in Newquay where some of these were taken.Been working near St Michaels Mount today.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Barney Boy said:


> Nice pictures, i live on Pentire in Newquay where some of these were taken.Been working near St Michaels Mount today.


loverly place to be mate ,very nice spot never been up there before. it was stunning up there yesterday.


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

I love Cornwall and them pictures look good:thumb:



neilos said:


> Cornwall is a loverly place. Mevagissey is one of my favourite spots.


Couldn't agree more:thumb:


----------



## T28POD (Jul 5, 2014)

I live just up the road from Meva, Charlestown is another nice place to visit.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

being a ford man this is my fave place in cornwall.....:thumb:


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

s29nta said:


> loverly place to be mate ,very nice spot never been up there before. it was stunning up there yesterday.


It is a very nice spot.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

we were stood up there having an ice cream as you do and my brother said to me, i wonder whats it like up here in winter? i used all my experience of weather systems, global warming etc and said..............cold:lol::thumb:


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Can be fresh at times being on the coast.Winter not too bad not many frosts.Was down the coast yesterday in Portreath pub garden Ska band, local ale and sunshine.:thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

base camp is at Rejerrah, learning all the places still get lost but thats part of the fun:thumb:


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Monkey Tree or Steak Pub site?


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

monkey tree.


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Been there a few times.That was a while ago when a mate used to run the bar.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

looking forward to the next trip down already:thumb:


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

We used to come down several times a year then moved down 12 years ago.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

fair play, where did you move from mate?


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Was living in Crawley West Sussex.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

good man, you deffo picked a nice part of the country.I will be back down as soon as i get the chance:thumb:


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing some more of your photos when your down again.:thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice pics mate and good quality for a phone, which one did you use? I love it down there we usually go at least once a year. Which beach is in pic number 6?

I like Porthleven and the beach at Gwithian where I like to think I'm a surfer and my wetsuit comes out for its one week use of the year lol!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

thanks mate, pics taken on my sony experia t. pic no 6 is Crantock beach taken from Pentire, Newquay.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

s29nta said:


> thanks mate, pics taken on my sony experia t. pic no 6 is Crantock beach taken from Pentire, Newquay.


Is it a surf beach? It looks great and one of few places I haven't seen in Cornwall. This is the first year for ages that I haven't been to Cornwall. This year we are going to Woolacombe in Devon which is very similar to Cornwall, it has surf beaches and luckily with us having 2 small children its around 2 hours less traveling!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Im no surf dude mate(far from it) but if iremember correctly we could hear them on a loud speaker shouting out to people on boards out in the waves and my brother said its a surf school. The beach is the next beach down from fistral beach in Newquay so if you google earth it you can see which it is:thumb:


----------

